# hallo weis jemand ob es auf sylt gute parks gibt?



## korbinian11 (29. August 2011)

oben lesen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. August 2011)

Meinst du Parks (Grünanlagen) oder Bikeparks?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (29. August 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Meinst du Parks (Grünanlagen) oder Bikeparks?



Wenn er Bikeparks meint, dann möchte ich das gleiche rauchen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. August 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Wenn er Bikeparks meint, dann möchte ich das gleiche rauchen.


 
So dachte ich auch 
Ich bin die Insel von Nord nach Süd abgefahren.
NIX.
1 oder 2 Dünen habe zwar eine Höhe, die Bikepark geeignet sein könnte (wenn einem 70 Meter Abfahrt reichen) aber mal ehrlich, Berge oder Hügel fehlen.
Da wo es mal bergab geht führt das auf Radwegen runter.

SYLT = Meer / Wassersport / Surfen etc.


----------



## Pilatus (29. August 2011)

oder einen Skatepark?


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. August 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> oder einen Skatepark?



... wäre unter der Rubrik *Lokale Bikeforen* auch nicht viel besser!


----------



## dubbel (29. August 2011)

korbinian11 schrieb:


> .


 
korbinian vom doppelten ochse sollte doch zum schützenfest geschlachtet werden, oder?


----------



## Zecken-Paule (29. August 2011)

korbinian11 schrieb:


> oben lesen


 
Klar. Auf Sylt gibt es Bikeparks mit krassen Lines!


----------



## korbinian11 (30. August 2011)

bin nur noch heute dakönnt mir noch ein paar sgaen bikeparksskateparks !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. August 2011)

Fahr mal nach Hörnum.
Zwischen Hafen und Leuchtturm geht was 

Oder in List am Erlebniszentrum Naturgewalten.
Vormittags kannst du auch von der Aussichtsterasse bei GOSCH droppen.
=> Gruß an Jens und Gerrit.

Nich´ganz so kuhl is´Uferpromenade Wennigstedt am Kinderspielplatz.

Viel Spaß


----------



## korbinian11 (31. August 2011)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

